# Need hoof products governor



## arboristdean113 (Sep 20, 2012)

I need a hoof products governor for a ford industrial 300. The Governor is for a brush bandit model 100 ford industrial 300. If you have one or know of someone that might have one for a decent price please let me know. Mine is junk and can not run chipper til I find one. You can text or call me 518-260-9525 or message me on here.


Thanks 
Dean


----------



## Eq Broker (Sep 21, 2012)

*Govenor*

Hi Dean,

Please see the new Hoof Govenor attachment.View attachment 253674


If you can't open this, please give me a call at 770-966-9056 and I'll forward the info.

Hope this helps.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## MOE (Sep 21, 2012)

arboristdean113 said:


> I need a hoof products governor for a ford industrial 300. The Governor is for a brush bandit model 100 ford industrial 300. If you have one or know of someone that might have one for a decent price please let me know. Mine is junk and can not run chipper til I find one. You can text or call me 518-260-9525 or message me on here.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dean



I might have one but would have no idea what engine it came from. If you have a part number I can check. Do you know if it's a 2 or 4 wieght? (2 wieghts are generally used on an engine that is either wide open or idle, like a generator, 4 wieghts are for engines that need ability to run well at all rpms).


----------



## arboristdean113 (Sep 24, 2012)

Moe,
It's a 2 weight. I got the governor at a welding shop right now but when I get it back I can get you the part number.


----------



## arboristdean113 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Governor I have is Hoof Products. 
Model BD540B
It also has these numbers on it also:
94208A
C5JZ
12450H


----------



## MOE (Sep 27, 2012)

arboristdean113 said:


> The Governor I have is Hoof Products.
> Model BD540B
> It also has these numbers on it also:
> 94208A
> ...



I'll check this weekend and let you know.


----------



## arboristdean113 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Moe,
Was just wondering if you looked to see if you had a governor or not?


----------



## MOE (Oct 3, 2012)

arboristdean113 said:


> Hey Moe,
> Was just wondering if you looked to see if you had a governor or not?



Sorry I took so long, I have an extral flange mounted governor but it is a pierce, not a hoof. If you can't find one, you might consider rigging up a universal belt drive governor.


----------



## arboristdean113 (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the one you have? pierce will work. A new governor is 800.00. Hoof went out of business 2 years ago, so all the parts that are still around are extremely high price. I just wanna get it fixed so I can sell it and get a newer chipper, so I won't run into this problem again. if it's easier for you, you can text me a pic 518-260-9525 or email works too [email protected].

Thanks 
Dean


----------



## arboristdean113 (Oct 3, 2012)

Moe,
Mine is actually a belt driven external governor, so I think the one you have may work


----------



## MOE (Oct 4, 2012)

arboristdean113 said:


> Moe,
> Mine is actually a belt driven external governor, so I think the one you have may work



Just sent you a PM.


----------

